# Ok  we are on a roll how about this mystery item ??



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

I have no idea lmao none 








l


----------



## Shades of History (Jan 2, 2021)

No clue. My guess? Either a stirring rod for foodstuffs or lab related. Could potentially be smoking related also.


----------



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

Shades of History said:


> No clue. My guess? Either a stirring rod for foodstuffs or lab related. Could potentially be smoking related
> 
> 
> Shades of History said:
> ...


----------



## coreya (Jan 2, 2021)

Perhaps a muddler, for crushing mint leaves in rum


----------



## embe (Jan 3, 2021)

Extruded though, right?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 3, 2021)

Could be a swizzle stick or maybe a pestle, but I doubt they would have used it for crushing it is after all glass and glass is fragile.  I like the color.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Could be a swizzle stick or maybe a pestle, but I doubt they would have used it for crushing it is after all glass and glass is fragile.  I like the color.


I found one like that but clear. I figured that it was some kind of glass insulator like rod. Mine was 1 inch thick. About a foot long. I threw it out about a year ago in an attempt to simplify my life,  it did not work. Cool color, looks like a fancy stirrer with the knob.know.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Jan 6, 2021)

I've a vague recollection, over forty years old, of similar structures inside an old illuminated sign that we removed from an old store building we bought in 1978. I'm thinking it provided both a spacing and insulating function.


----------



## Palani (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice but you got me!


----------



## Dave Pilgrim (Jan 6, 2021)

I have some like that which are plastic and they are swizzle sticks for drinks Years ago before massive use of plastic all those types of things were made of glass, But then who really knows unless they personally had some interactive time with one and knew exactly what it was.   My suggestion is to try to use it as a swizzle stick and see what happens, If it stirs ok then continue using it and put it in a special place among alcohol related bottles etc.  Cheers Dave


----------



## brent little (Jan 6, 2021)

Beats me.I thought maybe neo sign part.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 9, 2021)

Could be any of those things mentioned.
Also could be part of towel or wash cloth rack,one end appears to be broken. The diameter is consistent with glass rod racks I have seen and they were made in many colors.  I believe the reasons they were made of glass are they would not tarnish or deteriorate like metal ones, could be easily cleaned and could be made in any colors.


----------

